#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Αντίγραφο καρτέλας ΙΚΑ οικοδομοτεχνικού έργου

## asak

Γεια σας,

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: σε οριζόντια ιδιοκτησία ημιτελή μπορεί o τωρινός ιδιοκτήτης να αιτηθεί αντίγραφο των ημερομισθίων ΙΚΑ που έχουν πληρωθεί προκειμένου να αποδειχθεί στην Πολεοδομία ο χρόνος κατασκευής του φέροντος οργανισμού για έκδοση αδείας?

*Δεδομένα* : Διώροφη οικοδομή με υπόγειο με 2 διαμερίσματα με σύσταση Ο.Ι. Αρχική άδεια οικοδομής 1990. Το διαμέρισμα ισογείου πλήρες αποπερατωμένο και ηλεκτροδοτημένο. Το διαμέρισμα του α΄ ορόφου και του υπογείου στο στάδιο της τοιχοποιίας.
Οι 2 τωρινοί ιδιοκτήτες είναι διαφορετικοί απ' αυτόν της αδείας, οι οποίοι αγόρασαν τα διαμερίσματα το 1994.

Σε ερώτηση στο ΙΚΑ του έργου απάντησαν ότι για να δοθεί ενημέρωση ή αντίγραφο των ενσήμων του έργου θα πρέπει προηγουμένως να γίνει μεταβολή στα στοιχεία των ιδιοκτητών.

----------


## asak

να συμπληρώσω στο παραπάνω ότι ο ιδιοκτήτης της αδείας, και του ΙΚΑ, έχει απεβιώσει.

----------

